

If a domain gets you to a website, what gets you to a location? - tjazo
http://blog.naymit.com/post/43900836627/if-a-domain-gets-you-to-a-website-what-gets-you-to-a

======
rickc123
Just did a similar HTML5 project last weekend.
<http://radiocollar.herokuapp.com> /
<https://github.com/rickcarlino/radiocollar>

This really is an area that has been neglected by developers. The main gripe
that I have is that all of the geolocators out there want to force me to
download an app, sign up, set privacy settings, force my friends to sign up,
spam my facebook friends, etc. It's all just too much for a simple service
like location sharing.

~~~
dkervina
Nice hack Rick! Since we started Naymit, we've come across many
lightweight/MVP projects of the sort, but yours is really similar in the sense
that what you share is a (unique) name/string. We think this detail makes
looking a place up much simpler (you named a few competitors' flaws yourself),
plus it opens new ways of sharing locations (a name can be told or printed,
you don't always need to email/text).

Thanks for sharing.

